# Wed. night @ Island Cove!



## LITECATCH (Oct 2, 2007)

Who wants to meet up. i have the club house for the night.


----------



## FenderBender (Oct 2, 2007)

i'd like to go.


----------



## fishing_queen (Feb 24, 2008)

Where is it at?


----------



## 1923 (Oct 3, 2007)

Hey Scott could you get someone to bring me some food at Outcast ? Thats when you leave . I'm sure I'll be hungry by then.


----------



## hebegb (Oct 6, 2007)

dangit...gonna be 800 miles away:banghead


----------



## konz (Oct 1, 2007)

I'll be there!


----------



## Brandy (Sep 28, 2007)

WILL BE THERE. What to bring , Scott?


----------



## Brandy (Sep 28, 2007)

I will just bring a couple plates of Sushi to snack on.


----------



## Telum Pisces (Sep 27, 2007)

I might make it if I can get over that way. I will not know till Wed. though for sure.


----------



## biggamefishr (Oct 26, 2007)

i'll plan on it, no promises though


----------



## biggamefishr (Oct 26, 2007)

> *fishing_queen (2/25/2008)*Where is it at?


close to downtown pensacola on bayou chico, close to outcast bait and tackle. quite a few members/friends usually meet up once a week or so to talk about fishing and stuff


----------



## 82whaler (Sep 28, 2007)

Me and whitie will try and make it....I"ll bring a little caviar dish I do.


----------



## diesel84 (Oct 25, 2007)

I will be there, maybe all night, til the outcast sale.


----------



## LITECATCH (Oct 2, 2007)

fishing queen, the directions i usually give start at Outcast Bait and Tackle. you go in and buy some really cool fishing stuff that you can show us later. then when you leave Outcast take a left and head towards the Bayou Chico bridge. take the last left you can before going over the bridge. Island Cove Marina is about 1000 yards on the left. i hope you can make it.


----------



## LITECATCH (Oct 2, 2007)

looks like 10 to 12 people so far. if you plan to make it POST UP. i need to know how much chili to make.


----------



## Downtime2 (Sep 27, 2007)

Depending on how late it is after we finish setting up for the sale, I may get to drop by...


----------



## LITECATCH (Oct 2, 2007)

heck yea Wade, would love to see ya!


----------



## Halfmoon (Oct 3, 2007)

I guess I will get drunk with ya'll again. Yeah Wade swing by, we have'nt seen ya in a while.


----------



## bonita dan (Oct 3, 2007)

Okay,ya talked me into it with the chili. Wade hope you can make it on over since your too busy to talk to at the sale.


----------



## hebegb (Oct 6, 2007)

:banghead:banghead:banghead

:reallycrying



I really hate workin for a living from time to time


----------



## Deeplines (Sep 28, 2007)

Count me is as of now. I don't think I will have to pull a double that night. I have to start putting things together as far as food for the OUTCAST sale.


----------



## konz (Oct 1, 2007)

I'll be there and I'll help clean up too. Then I'm going to fish a little, then head over to the outcast sale


----------



## FishnLane (Oct 1, 2007)

mitch and I will join in too. 

HEY is this on the EGG too??


----------



## LITECATCH (Oct 2, 2007)

got the chili cooking!! and no, it is not on the egg.

can someone bring 2 big bags of frito's and 2 big bags of cheese to go with the chili?


----------



## duckhuntinsailor (Sep 28, 2007)

I am on standby for a flight tomorrow, but I should be there.


----------



## FishnLane (Oct 1, 2007)

Frito's are a coming.


----------



## Xanadu (Oct 1, 2007)

> *LITECATCH (2/25/2008)*heck yea Wade, would love to see ya!


I will buy steaks if Wade is not allowed!

Wade is crazy.


----------



## Downtime2 (Sep 27, 2007)

> *Xanadu (2/26/2008)*
> 
> 
> > *LITECATCH (2/25/2008)*heck yea Wade, would love to see ya!
> ...




Baloney!! I wasn't convicted!!!


----------



## Clay-Doh (Oct 2, 2007)

Aww man. I might have to make it. HAvent ever got to meet Downtime, and Chunky Love is already gonna be there. I will try, but it will be an early one for me...goin to Miami thurs morn!!!


----------



## [email protected] (Oct 4, 2007)

i will try and make it and i'll find something to bring. can't make any promises but going to try my hardest. see ya'all tonight.


----------



## Ultralite (Oct 1, 2007)

we'll be there scott and look in the office for bowls, spoons, saltines & two bags of grated cheese...


----------



## LITECATCH (Oct 2, 2007)

good deal Mike, thanks a bunch! the chili is ready to go!


----------



## Jamielu (Jan 16, 2008)

I'll be there (probably tag along with Mike and Dale)! I'll try to bring some sort of dessert.:hungry


----------



## Barnacle Brain (Oct 2, 2007)

BYOB?


----------



## Ultralite (Oct 1, 2007)

> *Barnacle Brain (2/27/2008)*BYOB?


yes...


----------



## Halfmoon (Oct 3, 2007)

Looks like a good turn out for a change. Anything else the needs to be brought. 

What time are ya getting there Scott?


----------



## Clay-Doh (Oct 2, 2007)

We'll be there!


----------



## FenderBender (Oct 2, 2007)

i'm n much of a cook but i'd like to contribute... anything needed that i could bring?


----------



## Clay-Doh (Oct 2, 2007)

Yes Josh!! Could you bring your gun for me to borrow this weekend for Miami? Or are you gonna be going out spearing?


----------



## LITECATCH (Oct 2, 2007)

some saltines would be good.

Clay what caliber do you need?

Mark, i should get there around 5pm.


----------



## FenderBender (Oct 2, 2007)

clay doesn't wanta pistol, he wants my spear gun. and yes you can borrow it as i'll be camping not spearing this weekend  you have to promise to bring me back some hogfish meat though!! and i'm all over the saltines


----------



## Telum Pisces (Sep 27, 2007)

You guys just need to engrave CJ on that gun. Half Clay's gun and Half Josh's gun. oke

I wish I could make it tonight, but I just need to stay at the house tonight. I'll get over that way sometime in the near future.


----------



## bladeco (Oct 6, 2007)

what time?


----------



## LITECATCH (Oct 2, 2007)

around 5:30. i should get to the marina around 5pm.

we will start cleaning up around 9pm and lock the doors at 9:30. hope to see you there!


----------



## reel_crazy (Oct 1, 2007)

Scott

i will see ya there, if tina shows up she will bring some cooter brown wings, laura and steve might show up as well

rich


----------



## Whitie9688 (Sep 28, 2007)

gonna be my first time gettin out there with my dad (82whaler)

sounds like it will be a good time


----------



## Clay-Doh (Oct 2, 2007)

Damn I fell asleep!!! And contrary to what Konz said I DID not pass out on my couch, I really fell asleep...naturally.

Wish I coulda made it Scott!:doh


----------



## duckhuntinsailor (Sep 28, 2007)

That was some awesome chili, Thanks Scott. I'll be looking forward to that pool lesson. Maybe somebody can finally give me some competition.


----------



## reel_crazy (Oct 1, 2007)

Scott

Awesome chilli... jeremy i want a rematch after scott gets done wi ya.. 

rich


----------



## FishnLane (Oct 1, 2007)

Always good getting caught up with y'all. and the CHILI was awesome!!!! 

thanks Scott for the chili and the Cove!!!


----------



## LITECATCH (Oct 2, 2007)

glad everyone enjoyed it! i really like to cook. so to feed my friends and have a good time,, priceless!


----------



## mpmorr (Oct 3, 2007)

You guys better be there when I am down next. Looks like March is shaping up to suck ass at work. April however is a whole different month. :letsdrink


----------



## bonita dan (Oct 3, 2007)

Thanks Scott for another good time and to all the folks that showed,wow what a turnout. Mike,I thing the marina is renovating during the month of April so your beat! Just kiddin man,hope to see ya during the Cobe run.


----------

